# Family Bass Fest in Texas...Part II



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

A decent nights sleep and my daughter Elyssa and I were ready to hit the lower Colorado again. Just like the first day with my wife my daughter caught the first bass and it was a Guadalupe&#8230;..she was quite jazzed. 


This day I spent nearly the whole time chucking a LuckyCraft baby bass jerkbait. I had caught a little one and then was lambasted in these branches by this chunky largemouth&#8230;.



I was significantly jazzed also. Fishing with Lyssa is always a treat she has such a great time with everything. The fish were coming pretty methodically and then my daughter caught me making out with a black-lipped bass in the back&#8230;.



She used the same jerkbait my wife did 2 days earlier&#8230;&#8230;shad imitation. And she was doing quite well with it&#8230;..



I was very proud of her casting ability being able to drop the lure within a foot of the shore consistently&#8230;..made a papa happy. We got on a quiet little side water where the river split catching several bass when we happened into a tagged one&#8230;..





Shea recognized the tag as belonging to two Texas A&M students during a tagging survey for post grad work. It was pretty cool as he texted the number immediately and she answered back within an hour. Helps them out tremendously when fisherman can read these tags before putting the fish back. Fishing continued at a pretty consistent pace and I got another very nice guaddie&#8230;.



We were trying to see what the fish were eating but hadn't seen much sticking out of their bellies until Lyssa caught this guaddie&#8230;..





Fish just a bit smaller than the lures we were using. My daughter seemed to take a personal interest in each and every fish she caught&#8230;.even returning smiles&#8230;.



Notice how she doesn't mess up those pretty nails and handles the fish like a champ. She is studying to be a school teacher and just loves nature. So it wasn't long before she spotted this baby turtle on a log and we had a whole saga with "the baby turtle"&#8230;



She stuck it in a cup of water to see if it would come out of the shell and in the meantime had to pick on another bass&#8230;



Then there was a long interlude as she sought to get a perfect picture with the wittle tuttle&#8230;.Shea must have taken 40 pictures while I relaxed my rod holding hand&#8230;..



Finally the little guy was returned to the nearest tree to join his relatives. Not losing a beat Elyssa popped another nice largemouth&#8230;..



I tried to tell her the night before that the red nail polish would clash with the green sheen of the bass but she wouldn't listen&#8230;.said it had to match her lip stick. It was getting later in the afternoon so we pulled over for a quick lunch&#8230;..



Great picture with my daughter on the river&#8230;.



We had a bit of time still to fish but only managed an infrequent small bass. Within 15 minutes of getting out we hit a double of white bass (the only 2 we caught today) which made a great last picture on the river&#8230;.



Only wish my older daughter could have made the trip but she is an IRS attorney and had too many court cases she couldn't get out of. My wife and Elyssa learned it does take a toll out of you fishing all day in the sun&#8230;they sure slept great.

The next day we headed down to Port Aransas and a week stay on Mustang Island right on the beach. Erica's parents came down for 5 days from Kansas and a great time was had by all. Lyssa spent her time in the sun going from light mocha to dark chocolate. I surf fished a bit but the wind was howling and the water turbid&#8230;.did manage to catch several whiting and several hardhead saltwater catfish. Met a friend who was out fishing everyday in his waders with coat, etc&#8230;.I just fished in my swimsuit and a shirt&#8230;.wasn't that bad. He did get kind of excited as he was bringing in a 3 - 3 ½ foot hammerhead and I reached down and pulled it up by the eye stalks declaring, "Look handles"&#8230;.he thought I was a bit touched. Fun time was had by all and as we ate the last night in Port Aransas we got a nice picture of 3 generations of Koch women&#8230;.



Grandma Jan, then my wife Erica known as mini Jan and then Elyssa known as nano-Jan&#8230;.altogether they form the Janettes&#8230;..a group not to be messed around with&#8230;. Portuguese women are quite feisty.

It was a fabulous vacation and so nice to share my fishing passion with the girls who had a great time&#8230;.



Nice to be around midget women, makes me look tall at 5'6". Beautiful women with an old, homely guy. The last sunset said it all as we headed back the next morning&#8230;.



Family makes it so much more fun&#8230;.thanks for putting up with this epistle.

Brian


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful family Doc!! Great pictures and story as usual!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for making me homesick


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Love the pics. Looks like great fun as usual

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

